# kde4 bildschirm sperren, mal auf deutsch mal auf englisch

## pieter_parker

wenn ich im kde4.3.5 auf den desktop rechtsclicke und sage bildschirm sperren ist es mal auf deutsch und wenn ich es dann wieder mache ist es auf englisch, woran kann das liegen ? ich will es vollständig auf deutsch haben

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich es vollständig auf deutsch ?

----------

## franzf

Spezifiziere "ist es".

----------

## pieter_parker

ich mache rechtsclick auf den desktop und sage "bildschirm sperren"

der bildschirm wird dunkel, bewege ich dann die maus erscheint "die sitzung ist gesperrt" und ich muss das passwort vom user eingeben

drücke ich dann esc wird der bildschirm wieder dunkel

bewege ich dann die maus steht dort "the session is locked" ...

es lässt sich reproduzieren und ist nicht zufall hab ich festgestellt

----------

## pieter_parker

warum ist es manchmal auf englisch ? und wie bekomme ich es auf deutsch ?

----------

## franzf

Ja, das schaut nach einem bug aus, und nein, das wird man mit Konfiguration nicht hinbekommen.

Und ja, es gibt sogar schon nen Bugreport  :Smile: 

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192759

----------

## pieter_parker

oh  8O

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte aber in der aktuellen Version schon gefixt sein, unter kde-4.4.1 ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr reproduzierbar.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also ich habe das normale, stabile 4.3-5er KDE laufen und habe den Bug auch nicht mehr. Einfach mal nachkucken, ob ein paar upgrades anstehen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sollte aber in der aktuellen Version schon gefixt sein, unter kde-4.4.1 ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr reproduzierbar.

 

Der Bug ist auch in kde-4.4.1 noch vorhanden. Habe es gerade nochmal nachgeprüft.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Sollte aber in der aktuellen Version schon gefixt sein, unter kde-4.4.1 ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr reproduzierbar. 
> 
> Der Bug ist auch in kde-4.4.1 noch vorhanden. Habe es gerade nochmal nachgeprüft.

 Sorry, ich kann es hier mit Deutscher Lokalisierung nicht reproduzieren, weder auf ~x86 noch auf ~amd64 , jeweils kde-4.4.1

Mein vorgehen:

Rechtsklick auf den Desktop

=> Arbeitsfläche sperren

Bildschirm wird schwarz, nach etwa 10-20 Sekunden warten,

durch Mausbewegung oder durch drücken der Space Taste erscheint der Dialog

"Die Sitzung ist gesperrt"

mit eingeben des User Passwortes wird die Sitzung wieder entsperrt.

Das hab ich nun drei mal hintereinander getestet, der Dialog ist immer wieder korrekt in Deutsch.

/edit:

Eventuell hängt es auch damit zusammen wie die Lokalisierung konfiguriert wurde, sprich Systemweit in der "/etc/env.d/02locale" oder "nur" in der ~/.bashrc des Users..

Hier schaut es aktuell so aus:

```
# cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL=""
```

```
$ locale                                                                                                              

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
$ eix -Ic l10n

[I] kde-base/kde-l10n (4.4.1(4.4)@04.03.2010): KDE internationalization package
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   Sollte aber in der aktuellen Version schon gefixt sein, unter kde-4.4.1 ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr reproduzierbar. 
> 
> Der Bug ist auch in kde-4.4.1 noch vorhanden. Habe es gerade nochmal nachgeprüft. Sorry, ich kann es hier mit Deutscher Lokalisierung nicht reproduzieren, weder auf ~x86 noch auf ~amd64 , jeweils kde-4.4.1
> 
> Mein vorgehen:
> ...

 

Falsche Vorgehensweise. Wie der Verfasser dieses Threads (leider nicht ganz eindeutig) in seinem ersten Post schrieb, mußt du den Bidschirm sperrendurch Mausbewegung den Passwortdialog zum erscheinen bringen (dieses eine mal ist er auf deutsch)dann durch Drücken von ESC oder Klick auf Abbrechen den Dialog wieder verschwinden lassenDen Dialog durch eine weitere Mausbewegung nochmals erscheinen lassenvoila, Dialog ist in englisch

----------

## Josef.95

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *Polynomial-C wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   Sollte aber in der aktuellen Version schon gefixt sein, unter kde-4.4.1 ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr reproduzierbar. 
> 
> Der Bug ist auch in kde-4.4.1 noch vorhanden. Habe es gerade nochmal nachgeprüft. Sorry, ich kann es hier mit Deutscher Lokalisierung nicht reproduzieren, weder auf ~x86 noch auf ~amd64 , jeweils kde-4.4.1
> 
> Mein vorgehen:
> ...

  Ah.. Ok..,

aber auch so ist der Sprach-Wechsel hier nicht zu reproduzieren, er ist und bleibt korrekt in Deutsch, egal ob nun via ESC oder durch klicken auf Abbrechen der Dialog abgebrochen wird.

Aber vermutlich ist dem Threadersteller damit nun auch nicht viel weiter-geholfen..,

also lassen wir die weitere Diskussion besser ?!

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> also lassen wir die weitere Diskussion besser ?!

 

Vielleicht sollten wir noch herausfinden, warum du den Fehler nicht reproduzieren kannst, wir hingegen schon. Irgendwas hast du offenbar anders (besser?) eingestellt als wir.   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

@Polynomial-C

Ja..Ok, ich bin gerne bereit mit herauszufinden warum sich das Problem hier nicht reproduzieren lässt, bzw wie es man evtl. umgehen oder gar lösen kann,

ich wollte nur nicht mit meinem nicht vorhandenen "Problem" hier den Thread zu spammen...  :Wink: 

Ich hab hier zwei Rechner (Desktop u. Laptop) mit insgesamt drei Gentoo Systemen, zwei mal ~x86 und ein ~amd64 (alle mit aktuellen kde-4.4.1)

auf keinem lässt es sich der Fehler reproduzieren.

Gut, wenn es tatsächlich an der Konfiguration liegen sollte, das würde mit erklären warum es auf keiner dieser drei System auftritt, denn sie sind sicherlich alle sehr ähnlich konfiguriert worden.

Magst du nicht auch noch mal den Link zum Bug-Report nennen?!

Eine Idee woran es evtl. mit liegen könnte hatte ich weiter oben ja schon mal erwähnt:  *Quote:*   

> Eventuell hängt es auch damit zusammen wie die Lokalisierung konfiguriert wurde, sprich Systemweit in der "/etc/env.d/02locale" oder "nur" in der ~/.bashrc des Users..

  ansonsten wüsste ich zZt auch nicht so recht womit es sonst noch zusammenhängen könnte...

@All

Wie schaut es den bei euch aus, es gibt hier doch sicher mehrere Leute mit einem System nahezu komplett aus dem testing Zweig und aktuellen kde-4.4.1 ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

In der Tat habe ich die Spracheinstellung in der ~/.bashrc vorgenommen, da ich nicht jeden Benutzeraccount bei mir auf deutsch haben will...

Ich werde später mal mein Notebook testweise systemweit eindeutschen (*shudder*) und schauen, ob der Fehler dann verschwindet...

[edit]Tippfehler beseitigt[/edit]

----------

## Josef.95

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> In der Tat habe ich die Spracheinstellung in der ~/.bashrc vorgenommen, da ich nicht jeden Benutzeraccount bei mir auf deutsch haben will...
> 
> Ich were später mal mein Notebook testweise systemweit eindeutschen (*shudder*) und schauen, ob der Fehler dann verschwindet...

  Hehe..  :Wink: 

so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der systemweiten Lokalisierung auch nicht..., ist aber hier der aktuelle Stand...

PS: Das "schlimmste" lässt sich zb mit

/etc/portage/bashrc 

```
export LC_ALL="C"

export LANG="C"
```

 wieder hinbiegen..  :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

Ich hab wie ich den Bug oben gesucht hab noch nen anderen gefunden, den ich aber jetzt natürlich nimmer find  :Sad: 

Da hat der Unlock-Dialog die Sprache der zuletzt activen Anwendung übernommen.

Ich denke die beiden Sachen hängen zusammen. X startet ja als root. Wenn der seine Lokalisierung auf Englisch hat ist vllt. die erste Übersetzung die kommt auf deutsch, das Programm selber aber verwendet die Einstellung des root.

Beim zweiten Anzeigen ist es dann natürlich auf Englisch. 

Aber das ist Spekulation und ohne dem anderen Bug kann man gar nix sagen :/

----------

## Josef.95

franzf, das wäre eine logische Erklärung...., doch daran sollte es wohl auch nicht liegen.

Ich hab mein Notebook gestern mal von der Systemweiten Lokalisierung (/etc/envd/02locale) befreit, und auf eine User begrenzte Lokalisierung umgestellt, siehe:

(als root) 

```
$ su -

Passwort: 

MD95500 ~ # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

(als User) 

```
$ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Und dennoch lässt sich ein Sprachwechsel beim Unlock-Dialog bei besten willen nicht provozieren...

...................................................................................................................................................................................

@pieter_parker

Ich vermute aber immer noch das es mit der Konfiguration der Lokalisierung zu tun haben könnte. Da es aber sehr unterschiedliche Konfiguration-Möglichkeiten der Lokalisierung gibt, poste doch bitte mal möglichst detailliert wie du es einst gemacht hast.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich habe hier das gleiche soeben umgekehrt gemacht (also von user-only Lokalisierung auf systemweite Lokalisierung umgestellt) und kann das Ergebnis von Josef.95 bestätigen. Spricht, bei mir ist das unlock Fenster auch bei systemweiter de_DE.UTF-8 Einstellung ab dem zweiten Aufruf auf englisch, womit bestätigt wäre, daß die Art wie die Lokalisierung umgesetzt wird nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat.

Bin ja mittlerweile echt neugierig, was die Ursache für das Problem sein könnte...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Und um die Verwirrung (für mich) perfekt zu machen, habe ich gerade bemerkt, daß ich das Problem offenbar nur auf meinen Rechnern zu Hause, nicht jedoch auf meinem Arbeits-PC (auf welchem natürlich auch Gentoo-Linux mit kde-4.4.1 läuft) habe...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josef.95

@Polynomial-C

Naja, ist ja aber doch nicht schlecht das es eine weitere Bestätigung gibt das es korrekt funktionieren kann, und das anscheinend ja auch mit dem unter Gentoo zZt stabilen kde-4.3.5

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6209958.html#6209958

funktionieren sollte.

Nur ein leiser Verdacht:

könnte es evtl. damit zusammenhängen ob "nur" xorg-server oder eben das meta-Paket xorg-x11 installiert ist?

(Auf meinem aktuellen Rechner ist xorg-x11 drauf, auf den anderen Rechner könnte ich erst später nachsehen)

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> könnte es evtl. damit zusammenhängen ob "nur" xorg-server oder eben das meta-Paket xorg-x11 installiert ist?
> 
> (Auf meinem aktuellen Rechner ist xorg-x11 drauf, auf den anderen Rechner könnte ich erst später nachsehen)

 

Ich habe auf allen meinen Kisten ebenfalls nur x11-base/xorg-server nicht jedoch x11-base/xorg-x11, also würde ich das auch mal ausschließen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe.. Spannend.. :Very Happy: 

Um hier mal etwas anzuspornen, auch für andere User des Forums..

Ich hab hier grade mal ein etwas älteres Sabayon von einem USB Stick gestartet, ich meine es müsste etwa  Sabayon 5.0 oder 5.1 sein (sorry ich weiss grad nicht wo ich das genau herausfinden kann) , mit kde-4.3.1  , auch hier funktioniert der unlock-Dialog korrekt. Daher denke ich sollte es wohl doch mit der Konfiguration des Systems möglich sein das hinzubekommen..,

doch wie und wo genau ???

----------

## pieter_parker

auch bei mir gibt es kein "xorg-x11"

root :

```
locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

user :

```
locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich kde4 installiert hatte, hatte ich mein system noch nicht nach utf-8 umgestellt gehabt

das hatte ich erst zu einem spaeteren zeitpunkt gemacht, vielleicht hat es damit etwas zu tun ?

ist erst ein paar wochen her, aber ganz schwach errinere ich mich noch das mein kde4 nach dem ersten start nicht vollstaendig auf deutsch war

ich regte mich auf weil ich bei systemeinstellungen > persoenliches > land/region&sprache irgendwas umstellen musste, ich glaub z und y also das tastur layout war verkehrt - bin mir aber leider nicht mehr ganz sicher was es war...

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich kde4 installiert hatte, hatte ich mein system noch nicht nach utf-8 umgestellt gehabt
> 
> das hatte ich erst zu einem spaeteren zeitpunkt gemacht, vielleicht hat es damit etwas zu tun ?

 

Kann ich dich beruhigen, daran liegt es nicht  :Wink: 

Hier das System wurde von Anfang an mit UTF8 betrieben.

----------

